# February 2016 anyone?



## ajarvis

Got a surprise bfp this afternoon! So shocked. Barely temped this month. Totally thought it wasn't happening since continuously trying since February. Being cautiously optimistic!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I am due January but recognized you from the Fireflies board and wanted to pop by to say CONGRATS!!!

Glad to hear you got your BFP. :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats! I'm due January 28th but if I go a few days overdue I will have a February baby :)


----------



## happynewmom1

Hi! Congrats! I'm due February 5th, although nervous.. Cautiously hopeful. If that makes sense lol


----------



## daniyaaq

Im due feb 11, just wanted to say congrats.


----------



## hope2bmother

I'm due Feb.8! Feeling quite confident that this is my rainbow baby!


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks ladies :) congrats to you guys as well. Definitely understand cautiously optimistic. I'm there :)

Fit mama I like your January snow drops ticker. Very cute :)


----------



## tankel

Hi aj, I've just seen this. I wanted to stop by and tell you congrats!


----------



## ajarvis

thanks tankel :) hope2bmother - rainbow babies for both of us :)


----------



## Mrs.Wells

I am due Feb 9. Praying for sticky beans.


----------



## ajarvis

You ladies want a separate thread here in pregnancy after loss? Or to join the february 2016 group in the other thread?


----------



## xnmd1

I just found out yesterday. Ill be due mid february but its only beem four weeks since my loss. I didn't even have a period yet since the MC. Im not feeling very optimistic and checking for blood every hour 
:(


----------



## ajarvis

Positive thoughts to you and Congratulations :) I know a few people that got pregnant immediately following a mc and have wonderful children now.


----------



## xnmd1

Never mind guys im having another MC :( good luck to everyone in this thread


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm due around 10th feb. Feeling very nervous! X


----------



## ajarvis

Sorry to hear xnmd


----------



## sausages

I am due 22nd February. I have had two take home babies since my losses (full term & 25 weeks), but I am still nervous. 

So sorry to hear of your loss xnmd1 xxx


----------



## ajarvis

I like the term take home babies :) I know statistically the chance of having a 2nd miscarriage right after one is low as is having a miscarriage at the same time as the last one but I still want an u/s around then to ease my mind!


----------



## sausages

I want an early u/s too. I think i am just going to suck it up and pay for one to ease my mind.


----------



## zaycain

Sorry xnmd1.. that's so hard. :(

Looks like I'm due Feb 25th if all goes well this time. Super nervous about it. Took another test and it was a tad lighter then the day before so I'm a little freaked.


----------



## AnnieMac2

Hi there. I'm going to join. Got a bfp after 3 months of trying after a mc. Looks like I just swapped the ttc anxiety for the pal anxiety! I'll be going to the doctor only next week at ~4.5 because of a clotting disorder (idk if it caused the last mc, didn't know I had it until after). I want to know sooner rather than later if there's a problem, but I really hate the early scans that may or may not show anything!

Congratulations and wishing you all happy, relaxing pregnancies.


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm so sorry, xmnd.

Zaycain, it could just be your urine was just more diluted this time or it was that individual test that was weird.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

I just found out I'm expecting. This is the first cycle we tried post mc. I'm terrified though bc with my first successful pregnancy, I didn't have any cramping, but with my 7 week mc I cramped quite a bit from the moment I had a BFP to the moment I actually mc'd. I'm having cramps with this one as well so I'm a little scared. I'm guessing I'm due around February 24th.


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm sorry about your stress, ttcnumber2. Totally understandable. But women can have very different symptoms for different pregnancies. Maybe try to keep that in mind.


----------



## sausages

Congratulations to you both Anniemac2 and ttcnumber2ky. I hope your pregnancies are long and uneventful. :)


----------



## ajarvis

anniemac Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## sk1ttle

Im due feb as well. Have been walking on eggshells since yesterday after some minor spotting, but its settled and i am just starting to think it might be okay. Definately learning the assume its all okay until its not strategy.


----------



## sausages

Congratulations sk1ttle! :)


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Sk1ttle!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Congratulations, Sk1ttle. And so glad you're less worried today. It's definitely hard to relax.


----------



## sk1ttle

Congats everyone. Quick update. Got blood test back and hormone levels are good and the doctor ordered an early ultrasound which i can do at seven weeks which im really happy about. Is anyone else getting an early scan?


----------



## sausages

sk1ttle said:


> Congats everyone. Quick update. Got blood test back and hormone levels are good and the doctor ordered an early ultrasound which i can do at seven weeks which im really happy about. Is anyone else getting an early scan?

I'm getting a scan at 7 weeks too. I have to pay for it doing privately, but I don't mind. It's well worth it. :)


----------



## ajarvis

sk1ttle said:


> Congats everyone. Quick update. Got blood test back and hormone levels are good and the doctor ordered an early ultrasound which i can do at seven weeks which im really happy about. Is anyone else getting an early scan?


Good news! I wanted a scan at 7 or 8 weeks, but their earliest appointment was 9 weeks 3 days. So that's when I'm going. Feels a lifetime away at this point lol


----------



## AnnieMac2

Great news, Sk1ttle!

I'm not sure when I'll get a scan. I have a new OB who doesn't usually see people until 8 weeks, but they're bringing me in at only 4.5 to figure out what to do about my clotting disorder and I don't know what else. I wish I was a little farther along for the appointment, because I don't want a scan at 4.5. Probably won't see a thing, right?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies
I'm due Feb 5th & so scared. 
I had a MMC in December last year. We found out at 7 weeks. 
I have already had a scan at 6+3 because it's an IVF pregnancy & we saw a HB. But it didn't reassure me because we saw a HB at 6 weeks last time. 
I've got another scan on Monday at 7+3 & hopefully the HB will still be there. 

I hope these are take home babies for us all 

Xx


----------



## AnnieMac2

Hi, Mrsmonkey. It is so awful. I totally understand. I'll go ahead and be excited for you about the heartbeat until you get your next scan :) xoxo


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats mrsmonkey. I never got to hear my baby's hb before my mmc cause my first u/s was when I found out. Which is why I didn't go in early for this one. Since baby just stopped growing at 8.5 weeks it was pretty formed already. Going for my U/S at 9 weeks. Hoping to see everything ok then. Right there with ya on the fear. Take home babies for all I hope :)


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Congrats everyone! I'm having an early scan at 8 weeks. They're starting me on blood thinners now though bc of a blood clotting disorder (I can relate Anniemac2!) I didn't start them before the mc at 7 weeks last time so starting them early as a precaution this time.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thank you for the congratulations anniemac & ajarvis. Congrats to you both too! 
I'm glad I'm not the only one with 'the fear'. I feel guilty that I'm not happy or excited like I was last time but I'm just not feeling it at the mo

ttcnumber2ky I'm on blood thinner injections too

Xx

Xx


----------



## AnnieMac2

Ajarvis, can't wait to hear about your scan!

ttcnumber2ky and mrsmonkey, what disorders do you have (if you don't mind me asking)? Otherwise, just ignore :) What are you taking? I have Factor V Lieden and probably will just do aspirin at the most for now. But I'm afraid it's not enough.

I'm not feeling it either. "The fear" is such a perfect term. I feel sort of detached and kind of don't believe I'm pregnant and that there's a chance it will work out. Weird feeling!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

I'm DEFINITELY feeling detached. I feel depressed almost even though I obviously am so excited about having another baby because I just feel like it's not real and it's not really going to happen.

AnnieMac2 - I am MTHFR and Factor II, and I'm on Lovenox. I was on blood thinners from week 4 on with my first pregnancy and that resulted in my healthy happy toddler. With my mc, I hadn't yet started them when I found out I had mc at 7 weeks. The Dr. doesn't think it was related, but we both agreed better be safe than sorry with this one.


----------



## AnnieMac2

The detached feeling is crazy. I've never experienced anything like it and it's disturbing.

Thanks for the info on the blood-thinners! I think I will press for something more "aggressive." They said if I had a second mc, they would be more aggressive. What? It's not invasive treatment, so why not?

Hope everyone's feeling great!


----------



## AnnieMac2

I thought I'd share something positive though, since I've been such a Debbie Downer, and give dh some credit.

He was seeming very detached as well, which made me feel even more doomed (although he's absolutely entitled to his feelings!). Anyway, we talked about it and he said that he saved the baby books that I angrily threw out last time and keeps them at his office. I didn't know that and thought it was sweet. Anyway, thought I'd write something that wasn't a complaint!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Anniemac2 I've never actually been told why I'm on blood thinners, they just appeared on my protocol when I changed clinics. I did have extra blood tests so I assume I have 'sticky blood'

I had a scan today. I'm 7+3 and it was measuring 7+2. We also saw the heartbeat again! 
I have another scan next Tuesday so this feels like the crucial week for us. I might relax a bit of there's still a heartbeat at 8+4.
Still feeling detached too :0( 

Xx


----------



## AnnieMac2

Congratulations on another heartbeat! And sounds like a good size, too! I can't wait to hear the next bit of good news next Tuesday :)


----------



## ajarvis

Seeing the heartbeat is awesome every time! :)

Days like today make the time pass quick to get to my u/s lol. So busy. Spent the day with the Kindergartners at the zoo! Good way to stay active!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

I love the story about your dh! That's very sweet!

Yeah I was definitely in the better safe than sorry camp when it came to starting the blood thinners early. They obviously carry some risks but I did fine on them. It's not like other medical things where I wanted to take the "wait and see" approach bc the cost is too much!

Congrats on the hb mrsmonkey10! It sounds like things are going well! That's a great first hurdle hearing that hb.


----------



## hopeful0404

congrats ladies! I will be due at the end of feb

ttcnumber2ky....i also have MTHFR and am on lovenox


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks ladies. I can't wait to you all get your scans & I hear your good news too :0) 
Xx


----------



## Harleyy

Im actually so scared to say... IM JOINING YOU LADIES :D 

Got my BFP last week! Infact its been exactly a week. 

Im around 5 weeks pregnant. 

This is gonna sound weird, but I know you ladies will understand... I feel hopefully with the baby... however, everytime I go to the loo, or, feel 'damp' down there... it just feels like im waiting for the bleeding to start... like, this is all too good to be true. 

My local MW doesn't see you here til your 8 weeks, which is honestly, making me nervous. I may have to phone and beg if they will see me early, I really want blood work done (which is rare for me to say as a needlephobic!) 

Hope you ladies are okay xox


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi!!! May I join?? I'm due number 2 in February. .. I have one perfect dd and have had 3 miscarriages before that. I wS on progesterone with my dd and currently on it with this pregnancy too!! I've had 2 scans already 5+5 all measured exact, and 6+5, baby measured 3 days behind!!! Sooooo... I'm anxious because with my mmc baby measured 5-7 days behind and that really freaks me out!!!! I love reading the positive stories where baby measured behind and then catches up so that's what I've been filling my mind with !!!!!!! I think we can all help each other pass the time ... I have my next scan in 6 days!!!! That should be the deciding one, as long as that one is good I'll be able to relax a bit better!!!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Hi, Pink! We're on the other tww thread together as well. Fx for you! 3 days doesn't seem like much, but I understand the anxiety. I just came from my first appointment. I'm only 5 weeks, but we had to decide on treatment options for a clotting disorder. They are going to test my progesterone levels as well. So I might be asking you some questions about that. Nice to see you again :)


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Harleyy! Fear after a previous miscarriage is completely normal! Happy and Health 9 months to you :)

Congrats Pinkpassion! Wishing for good results in 6 days and a Happy and Healthy 9 Months!


----------



## pinkpassion

AnnieMac2 said:


> Hi, Pink! We're on the other tww thread together as well. Fx for you! 3 days doesn't seem like much, but I understand the anxiety. I just came from my first appointment. I'm only 5 weeks, but we had to decide on treatment options for a clotting disorder. They are going to test my progesterone levels as well. So I might be asking you some questions about that. Nice to see you again :)

I'm glad they are working you up and you are getting some treatment!!! Yep I'm a pro on the whole progesterone thing haha, been on 3 different kinds .. let me know if you havr any questions !!! It's nice to be on different threads where we can relate to different groups!! 



ajarvis said:


> Congrats Harleyy! Fear after a previous miscarriage is completely normal! Happy and Health 9 months to you :)
> 
> Congrats Pinkpassion! Wishing for good results in 6 days and a Happy and Healthy 9 Months!

Thank you!!! I've seen you in a couple threads I'm in also!!! It'll be nice for all of us to go through the next 9 months together!!! I hope we all get good news in the coming weeks!!!!!!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Not to bring a downer to this page, but I didn't want to just disappear! I'm out this time. Blood tests aren't good and I've started more cramping and spotting. Adding another little angel up there looking out for me, and I'll be headed back to TTC.

Good luck to you all!! Lots of positive vibes your way!


----------



## pinkpassion

ttcnumber2ky said:


> Not to bring a downer to this page, but I didn't want to just disappear! I'm out this time. Blood tests aren't good and I've started more cramping and spotting. Adding another little angel up there looking out for me, and I'll be headed back to TTC.
> 
> Good luck to you all!! Lots of positive vibes your way!

I am so so sorry!!!! There are no words at all !!! :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ttcnumber2ky I'm so sorry to hear that 
Sending hugs
Xx


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm so sorry, TTCnumber2. My heart goes out to you and will be thinking of you. xo


----------



## ajarvis

ttcnumber2ky said:


> Not to bring a downer to this page, but I didn't want to just disappear! I'm out this time. Blood tests aren't good and I've started more cramping and spotting. Adding another little angel up there looking out for me, and I'll be headed back to TTC.
> 
> Good luck to you all!! Lots of positive vibes your way!

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## AnnieMac2

I went for a crazy early scan today and it was such a mistake. I should have turned it down, but my hcg came back good and the nurse suggested Monday. It's not that surprising that the gestational sac was empty given how early I am, but it was also sort of misshapen. I asked the tech about it and she said it wasn't horrible news, but not great either. You guys, I lost my shit and sobbed. Pure hysterics. I just can't handle it again. I go back in two weeks. Wish I had waited for the 8 week mark like I intended.


----------



## pinkpassion

O no anniemac!!! How far along are you???

I has bleeding yesterday and had to go to er, luckily baby is just fine, I have an sch though!!!
I went in fully expecting the worst ... got amazing news instead!!! I know it's hard but try to keep positive! !!!


----------



## zaycain

Oh ttcnumber2ky... I am so sorry to hear that. :(


AnnieMac2.. How early are you? I know.. every little thing is scary.. I'm sorry you're going through this again!


----------



## ajarvis

Awe Anniemac2 Sorry for the bad experience. Hopefully a better one in two weeks!

I'm starting a new job next week so I asked to switch my ultrasound from July 13th to this week and finally got in on a cancellation for thursday. I'll be 7 weeks 6 days. I'm so scared it'll be too early! Really really hoping for good news and a heartbeat that's nice and strong!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Anniemac2 I hope your ok, it's awful being in limbo. I'm sure all will be ok at your next scan. Big hugs. 

AFM I had my 8 week scan. All was ok & I got discharged from my fertility clinic. I keep taking my meds till the end of July & after that I'm just a regular pregnant lady! I'm booked in for my 1st midwife appointment next Tuesday 

I hope you are all ok

Xx


----------



## ajarvis

Not a good u/s for me. Just a gestational sac and it's measuring small. With the bleeding from the other night and symptoms going away I'm not optimistic. They're bringing me in again on the 16th for a follow up ultrasound. Guess all I can do now is wait and see. Feels like a repeat though.


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm glad everything's good MrsMonkey. What a relief. I hope you can enjoy things from now on!

Ajarvis, I am so sorry. It's so miserable and unfair. Keep us updated.

I was only 5w3d at scan, so I'm not concerned so much about being empty, but it was nowhere close to being round and I'm not seeing much on that sort of thing righting itself. Kind of long and jagged. Definitely not what you want to see.


----------



## pinkpassion

I've lost my baby, went in today after feeling so worried that something was wrong this weekend and dr confirmed my worst fears, baby died over the weekend, currently doing induction now.. hopefully it won't take long....
2nd mmc... I'm so lost!!! (4th loss)


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

So sorry to hear about your loss pinkpassion. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Ajarvis and AnnieMac2- hoping for the best for both of you.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ajarvis & anniemac I have everything crossed for you both, really hoping for great outcomes for you both. Big hugs x

Pink passion so sorry for your loss. There are no words. Thinking of you 

Xx


----------



## AnnieMac2

Pink - I know I've said it on another thread, but can't say sorry enough. I am really glad you have a wonderful new doctor with a new game plan. It sounds like you're going to finally get out of this terrible cycle. I'm sorry you had to go through it so many times before getting adequate care. So glad you're in good hands now!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Oh my god. I just have to share that I almost had a heart attack. I am shaking and my chest hurts. I had more hcg testing yesterday and just signed up for automatic delivery of results from the lab. I got an email notice the labs were in 2 minutes ago and the hcg hadn't gone up at all since last Monday. I was just dialing my husband to let him know it was over when I realized they were the test results from last week being sent just now. I don't even think I could stand right now. Phew.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you all ladies!!!! It's been a very tough journey!!! I would say advocate for yourself ... even if things seem ok, request testing for recurrent losses , request a whole work up and if your dr won't do it go somewhere else.. I should have come to my new dr sooner, I could possibly have saved this baby's life!!!!!

Phew anniemac, I'm so glad that wasn't your new numbers .. I'll be waiting to hear!!!


----------



## AnnieMac2

But I hope you're not torturing yourself with what-if's, Pink. I have so much faith (and I rarely say that) that this is the end of bad news for you. Too many promising changes to ignore! I hope you're taking good care of yourself, sweetie. And that everyone around you is as well!


----------



## pinkpassion

I know, definitely need to carefully balance the "if only"'s and the "hopefully"s and keep positive that we will know what is going on and be able to fixe it.. I do believe that there is a reason for all of this event if I never find out what it was!!! I just have to keep faith and believe that God will give us a perfect and whole baby someday hopefully soon!!!!


----------



## sk1ttle

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## haydensmama08

Hello, I am new here. I am 14 weeks 5 days with my rainbow baby. I am so excited, but with my loss a few years ago, I am scared to death. My name is Sarah and I have a 7 year old little boy who is amazing and very excited to be a big brother since his baby brother is in heaven. We lost Camron at 13 weeks. So naturally, I am constantly worrying. Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## haydensmama08

I didn't read through all the posts. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

